# Suddenly the lens i regretted now i Appreciate...



## Photo Lady (Mar 12, 2020)

WOW to find out it was just me.. i have truly learned so much here.. i tucked this lens back in the box a few years back...... shortly after i purchased it new.. Tamron  SP 70-300 mm.. was a disappointment ... not anymore.. i started practicing with it yesterday and i found out the problem with this lens was me......my settings.. working like a charm now for a Tamron lens.. some examples..what do you think? Sometimes it is all in the settings.. 


 

 

 . .


----------



## Original katomi (Mar 12, 2020)

Nice pics


----------



## Derrel (Mar 12, 2020)

It's generally regarded as quite a decent 70 to 300 mm zoom.


----------



## Photo Lady (Mar 12, 2020)

Original katomi said:


> Nice pics


thank you


----------



## Jeff G (Mar 12, 2020)

Looks like you've gotten it squared away, glad you didn't get rid of it before you were ready for it.


----------



## Photo Lady (Mar 12, 2020)

Jeff G said:


> Looks like you've gotten it squared away, glad you didn't get rid of it before you were ready for it.


yes wow so shocked..


----------



## Photo Lady (Mar 12, 2020)

View attachment 188324


Derrel said:


> It's generally regarded as quite a decent 70 to 300 mm zoom.


i never knew... what was i thinking.. oh well at least i know now. Very happy with it..


----------



## PJM (Mar 12, 2020)

Very nice!  I'm curious about what the bad settings were and how you changed them.


----------



## Photo Lady (Mar 12, 2020)

PJM said:


> Very nice!  I'm curious about what the bad settings were and how you changed them.


All i remember is when i used the lens i had to manually focus it..and i tried numerous times.. it would be awful.. i would try over and over changing the settings to  no avail... i would manually focus on a subject that was still and sometimes get a good photo ...but i hated using it.. then through practice of using my tamron 18-400mm i set and reset different settings until i was totally in focus automatically..it wasn'st until yesterday that i took the tamron  70-300 mm out of the box and set my camera until it just worked so good..i was shocked.. i knew so little back then about camera settings... i quess that my settings were just not where they are now..today i just changed a few things and wow i heard the motor...focus ..everything worked great... i am so happy... i think i learned so much here even if i cannot explain it fully in photographer terms.. i think a whole new world is opening up... lol I understnd so much more now and expect quality...


----------



## Flying Panda (Mar 13, 2020)

Photo Lady, I can relate but my resurrection from storage was a camera. Like you I blame myself. It is almost like glass, plastic, and metal has to "age" so it gets better! 
BTW - Don't forget to give your Sheltie a free get out of jail card!


----------



## Derrel (Mar 13, 2020)

Well, the expression " live and learn " has been around for long time. I guess you learned a good lesson and in the process realized you have a pretty good lens. I find a 70- 300 is actually a very useful lens... I own two of them,one fairly old, and the other relatively new.


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 13, 2020)

So awesome!


----------



## Photo Lady (Mar 13, 2020)

Flying Panda said:


> Photo Lady, I can relate but my resurrection from storage was a camera. Like you I blame myself. It is almost like glass, plastic, and metal has to "age" so it gets better!
> BTW - Don't forget to give your Sheltie a free get out of jail card!


My sheltie is a collie.. he is free to go now..lol... and he thanks you for taking care of the bail ... I still cannot believe this lens works like a charm now. hope your enjoying your camera too


----------



## Photo Lady (Mar 13, 2020)

SquarePeg said:


> So awesome!


thank you.. all because of you with the weekly forum.. or i would have never bothered trying it...


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 13, 2020)

Photo Lady said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > So awesome!
> ...



That’s really great to know.  Some weeks we get almost no participation and I wonder if people are bored with it.


----------



## Photo Lady (Mar 13, 2020)

Derrel said:


> Well, the expression " live and learn " has been around for long time. I guess you learned a good lesson and in the process realized you have a pretty good lens. I find a 70- 300 is actually a very useful lens... I own two of them,one fairly old, and the other relatively new.


Thanks Derrel.. i am still in a bit of shock......


----------



## Photo Lady (Mar 13, 2020)

SquarePeg said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > SquarePeg said:
> ...


----------



## Photo Lady (Mar 13, 2020)

SquarePeg said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > SquarePeg said:
> ...


 I am not bored with it..learned so much from it..and hope it continues..


----------



## K9Kirk (Mar 13, 2020)

Nice pics and it seems to be a fine lens. It's too bad the same can't be said for my "kit" Canon 75-300 which is notorious for it's ability to produce the most splendidly crappy pictures. lol! I am curious as to what settings you stumbled upon. I'm assuming you discovered shutter priority mode (S or TV) or other?


----------



## Photo Lady (Mar 13, 2020)

ATTACH=full]188386  after i make changes to camera i should write it down.. i just do it.. and it worked..thank you Kirk.. i AM happy


----------



## K9Kirk (Mar 13, 2020)

Nice shot. What is the [/I]?


----------



## Photo Lady (Mar 13, 2020)

K9Kirk said:


> Nice shot. What is the [/I]?


Lol i don't know... thanks


----------



## K9Kirk (Mar 14, 2020)

lol! I thought that maybe it was a Nikon setting (I'm not familiar with Nikon). Never mind, all that matters is that you're happy.


----------



## Warhorse (Mar 14, 2020)

Glad you found your "settings", wish I could find the great settings you have.


----------



## Photo Lady (Mar 14, 2020)

K9Kirk said:


> lol! I thought that maybe it was a Nikon setting (I'm not familiar with Nikon). Never mind, all that matters is that you're happy.


thanks ... yes happy...


----------



## Photo Lady (Mar 14, 2020)

Warhorse said:


> Glad you found your "settings", wish I could find the great settings you have.


i am sure your doing just fine... lol


----------



## LightSpeed666 (Mar 14, 2020)

Both of my raptor pics that you gave likes for, were done with a Tamron SP AF 70-200mm f/2.8 Di LD Macro.
The dragon fly in flight was also done with it. You know , I'm new with all this , but, the lens itself is excellent.
It does a 1:3 macro too. It's perfect when 1:1 is too much. 

I was going to get the HD PENTAX-D FA★ 70-200mm F2.8ED DC AW - $1600.00

I have the 
smc PENTAX-DA★ 16-50mm F2.8 ED - $1050.00. This is a very good high quality lens.
BUT. The Tamron in a side by side comparison renders images just as good or better in some instances.
I paid about 700.00 for my Tammy. It's noisy compared to the DA* 16-50mm, on auto focus.
This auto focus noise before the shutter flip  ( which I just thought about thanks to this thread) is real quiet on a Pentax, is what made the last Hawk look at me.
I only got one shot. But you saw it. It came from the Tamron. If not for the noisy auto focus that hawk would not have looked right at me. I was close. Real close.
So close to that bird that I shot him at 82mm focal length. Not 200mm. But only 1 shot.......and poof. He was gone. You can tell in the photo that he was alarmed and in the process of taking flight.

For image rendering, and sharpness,  it is deadly. I think you may end up liking that Tamron.

Have a good day, Mam.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 14, 2020)

Manual exposure mode with auto ISO enabled at a good combination of shutter speed and f-stop for the conditions at hand is a powerful combination,especially with a good sensor such as the D500 or the D800 has.


----------



## K9Kirk (Mar 15, 2020)

Derrel said:


> Manual exposure mode with auto ISO enabled at a good combination of shutter speed and f-stop for the conditions at hand is a powerful combination,especially with a good sensor such as the D500 or the D800 has.



That's what I used to do and it worked pretty good except (maybe just my camera sensor) the camera wouldn't always get a proper light reading, it would sometimes read the background instead of the subject and give me dark pictures due to low ISO. That method I have to say still works best on the fly when you don't have time to change settings and have to shoot like right now. Best for birds on the move in certain situations. I got to watching videos and I adopted Arthur Morris' method which you have to work at a little more being that it's not "auto" but my ratio of good pictures to bad pictures has increased dramatically. In case anyone is interested, here are the two videos that have helped me the most with settings for wildlife. I highly recommend watching them no matter what camera you have. Happy snapping!


----------



## Photo Lady (Mar 15, 2020)

LightSpeed666 said:


> Both of my raptor pics that you gave likes for, were done with a Tamron SP AF 70-200mm f/2.8 Di LD Macro.
> The dragon fly in flight was also done with it. You know , I'm new with all this , but, the lens itself is excellent.
> It does a 1:3 macro too. It's perfect when 1:1 is too much.
> 
> ...


thank you for all your info... i think i am on my way now that i discovered what was wrong...


----------



## Johann Schutte (Mar 15, 2020)

Hi PhotoLady. I prefer the really short (macro) and really long (astro) forms of photography both of which  require tripods, and have relatively little experience with the medium ranges. What I do know is that shutterspeed is crucial to eliminate inadvertent camera movement when doing handheld shots. There's a well known heuristic that your (inverse) shutter speed must be twice your FL, however not being particularly steady myself have always compensated in the direction 3x the FL. This seems to efficiently eliminate blur in most cases, and I recall on discovery of the this rule of thumb how my pics improved. Those are all nice pics. Well focused and exposed.

Someone here advised Auto-ISO. This is also good advice, as it allows you to optimise shutter speed. The denoising software is so good nowadays that higher ISO no longer is of much concern to me, and besides - A underexposed pic at 100 will show more noise than a well-exposed one at 400.


----------



## Photo Lady (Mar 15, 2020)

Johann Schutte said:


> Hi PhotoLady. I prefer the really short (macro) and really long (astro) forms of photography both of which  require tripods, and have relatively little experience with the medium ranges. What I do know is that shutterspeed is crucial to eliminate inadvertent camera movement when doing handheld shots. There's a well known heuristic that your (inverse) shutter speed must be twice your FL, however not being particularly steady myself have always compensated in the direction 3x the FL. This seems to efficiently eliminate blur in most cases, and I recall on discovery of the this rule of thumb how my pics improved. Those are all nice pics. Well focused and exposed.
> 
> Someone here advised Auto-ISO. This is also good advice, as it allows you to optimise shutter speed. The denoising software is so good nowadays that higher ISO no longer is of much concern to me, and besides - A underexposed pic at 100 will show more noise than a well-exposed one at 400.


i totally agree..thank you for info.


----------

